
Health I.Q. updates their careers page after receiving criticism on HN & Twitter - dsr12
Yesterday Health I.Q. received lot of criticism on HN and also on Twitter for the way their careers page was worded. They have taken the feedback positively and updated their career&#x27;s page.<p>From the updated page:<p>&quot;We received recent feedback on our careers page and how we describe our culture and workplace as somewhat of a health-topia. It appears some have interpreted it as a bro-topia. Wow, that wasn’t what we intended.
We are a highly diverse (45% female), high health affinity company (yes some are into strength training, but many more are into yoga, veganism, cycling, running, and mindfulness, etc) and inclusionary culture (our focus is not on one&#x27;s absolute level of health but rather on if they have taken responsibility for their own health - i.e. Health Consciousness; and everything is optional if you don’t or can’t participate).<p>Thank you for the feedback, we have updated the page to better reflect our values.&quot;<p>HN Discussion: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;news.ycombinator.com&#x2F;item?id=16515961<p>Twitter Discussion: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;twitter.com&#x2F;dhh&#x2F;status&#x2F;970366997270732800<p>Careers Page Link: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.healthiq.com&#x2F;careers
======
minimaxir
Where was this discussed on HN?

EDIT: Just got edited into OP. Finding [flagged] stories is annoying.

~~~
dsr12
The post was flagged due to title. Link:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16515961](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16515961)

